# help prob need fixin a.s.a.p (dos5.5)



## neo17uk (Aug 8, 2002)

Hi im in a right pickle i was fixing my sisters computer trying to instal the driver for her cd rom, but accidentaly installed dos 5.5 now im left with nothing but a black screen what looks like a bios and no where else to go. i tryed exiting but there is no where to go. i want to know if i install windows 95/98 on to her computer will it work straight and r they a bootable disk. oh yeah and where can i get them am kinda in a hurry. she only has the 3x5 floppy working.
i would b really gratefull for any info or any help in resolving this matter a.s.a.p
im not sure if theres a run command i can use to get me back to where i was before i broke it.
thanx
p.s miricale cures welcome.,...........


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Welcome to TSG!*

It would help if we had a little more information about the computer:

Processor speed
RAM
What OS was running before you installed DOS 5.5
Any error messages...

Post a little more info, and someone will surely be able to help you. There should be no problem getting the computer back to its previous state.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by neo17uk:_
> *Hi im in a right pickle i was fixing my sisters computer trying to instal the driver for her cd rom, but accidentaly installed dos 5.5 *


Hi neo17uk, welcome to TSG from me as well......

How did you install dos 5.5 by accident?


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

E-mail from neo17uk:

*1g of ram
we dont know what it was running before
there is no error msg just a command prompt
a:/ or c:/
i just cant exit as there dosnt seem to b any where to go.
im not sure if that is the bios setting or what. I done it while searching some disks she told me she got with her computer but they turned out to be from an amstrad.*

I moved your message back to the forum...you have a lot better chance of getting a good answer this way.

You can get an idea of what might be on the machine by typing DIR at the C:\> prompt.

If you truly have 1 GB of RAM, there should be no problem installing Windows, assuming you have enough hard drive space.

You didn't tell us what processor you have, but I can't imagine a machine that could handle 1 GB of RAM, and still not be able to run Windows.

Post back here with more info, and we should be able to walk you through the problem.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Just a wild guess here, but I'm going to assume we're talking about 1 gig hard drive, not ram........


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

My thoughts too, Candy, but I was giving him the benefit of the doubt. I'm hoping he'll post again so we can see what happened....


----------

